# Which grit sandpaper?



## Herb G. (Apr 23, 2018)

Which grit sandpaper do you guys use to post pics of your wood for sale?

I have some old exotics here that look like they were hacked by a brick. Really rough and splintery.

I have a ROS, and plenty of different grits.

So, which one is best to use so the grain & color of the wood "pops" in a pic?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Tony (Apr 23, 2018)

Herb, just sand enough to get the grit off and expose the grain, maybe 80 or 100? I always mist the piece with water right before I take pics to show the color and grain in the piece. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mark. (Apr 24, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> Which grit sandpaper do you guys use to post pics of your wood for sale? I am watching for some more folks to post giving more advice concerning Your question. I may be missing something to the point of what grit sandpaper to use. I will say this, I have found that Tony is very knowledgeable & gives sound advice. The best part about Tony and Him giving advice is, if He isn't sure He can help, He knows that there is no shame in saying He don't know. Then He will try to send You to someone that can help. Tony don't let that go to Your Head. lol. If I understand You, I have found the grit depends on what wood. Another point I have made & try to teach is, listen to Your Wood. Treat it the same way You will treat a close Friend. It will lead You to the best destination. Hope I didn't make things worse no more confusing
> 
> I have some old exotics here that look like they were hacked by a brick. Really rough and splintery.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 24, 2018)

I have 120 on my belt sander, small stuff I'll use that because it's handy, 80-100 is probably enough, just knock back the crud without removing a ton of material.

Another option is a smoothing plane set to take a thin shaving, that will clean up a slab quick too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 24, 2018)

yea, like @Tony said, and my thoughts, no one answer I think. Good example, see this recent post by @Allen Tomaszek . Would anyone need this to be sanded to know what's inside? I'd buy boards of this based on the saw cut edge revealing the curly grain.


----------



## Tony (Apr 24, 2018)

I've got 100 on my stationery belt sander and that's generally what I use. Most times that is good enough. If you don't have a belt sander a RO should do just fine.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2018)

I do not sand........... figure if you cannot see the figure I would be better off buying ya glass's

sawmill cut



 

planer



 

sawmill



 

bandsaw

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 24, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I do not sand........... figure if you cannot see the figure I would be better off buying ya glass's
> 
> sawmill cut
> 
> ...



Showoff!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2018)

Tony said:


> Showoff!!!!


Nope- just pointing out get a good blade- use it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

